# EEA (QP) Qualified Person Application Processing Time



## PanosM (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi all,

Does anybody happen to know the EEA (QP) Qualified Person Registration Certificate Application Processing Time that took for his/her case ?

I phoned UKVI today and they told me that the processing time could take up to six (6) months?

I would prefer replied from people that they have already taken the QP Certificate application response.

Thanks


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

It's about 6-months. Though I got my letter in 5-months (still no BRP yet -that's another story).


----------



## Joe_K76 (Aug 5, 2016)

Do they hold on to your passport for the whole processing time, ie. 5 months in your case?


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes; they hold it the whole time. This is their normal policy. You can request it back if you are traveling (see elsewhere in this forum; lot's of people have talked about it).


----------



## PanosM (Aug 2, 2016)

Instead of your passport you can send them your national ID - original. You can do that in order to have your passport handy for any of your use,


----------



## PanosM (Aug 2, 2016)

after 5 moths, eh? Long time. Was at least the reply positive? Was it an approval? How certain is that you rapplication will be approved? What is BRP? And what kind of letter di dyou recieve? What is this QP certificate look like?


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it was an approval letter. They returned all our documents. And stated the BRP was to be delivered within 10-days (it wasn't).
Bio-metric Resident Permit is the proof that shows you are allowed to be here and it allows you to leave and re-enter UK w/o the EEA FP (which is only good for 6-months. 
Now the only issue is they cannot seem to actually send me my BRP!
It's not a QP certificate. It's like an ID card, called a BRP, with a expiration on it; it has your info and foto on it. [It used to be a vignette in your passport but they no longer do that.] You can google for an image.


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Received BRP today.


----------



## sy_123 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a Question Regarding EEA Registration Certificate

When my wife will apply for EEA RC, How can we register our Son 1 year holding German nationality in UK.


----------

